# Snapped the Snapper, hello stump.



## RJames81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for reading my first post. Briefly, I'm about the only one I know who got to grow up on a farm - my pap had ~500 acres, and my life's goal was to get back to a slice of that comfort. We found 6 acres in Mount Juliet, TN that brings me as close as I'll get; hopefully get to keep it - but the mortgage is steep, and, well college for the boys won't just happen, and you have to put more towards retirement than simply a place to be. 
Wandering back to my question. In the interim, I got a Snapper Comet (from her dad, free!). The tiny deck has me mowing all of a day (ala Forrest Gump and his Comet), but free was free. Thought I'd learned where all the stumps were, but at the end of one of the all day mows I had liquid refreshment on my mind and as I was making the final sweep around a small grove of trees, I located a small stump about 3 inches tall and 4 across and the Snapper snapped. Now the drive appears to still be working properly but the blade just sways loosely at about 5-10 rpm. Not that experienced with lawn tractors & don't have the toolage currently to get that deep, though I've tried. Hopefully just a pin sheared somewhere. Much appreciate any insight.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

First off, welcome to the forum.
2nd, congratulations on getting "back to the farm"....I hope things will work out where you can keep it & retire in some comfort and also get the kids the education they deserve.

As for the comet, I'm thinking it could be a couple things...any chance the bolt holding the blade came loose? or there might be a sheer key or pin that did it's job--I'm hoping that's the 'worst case scenario' for ya. 
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum RJames81! Always good to see another fellow Tennessean on TF. I am about 100 miles southwest of you near Linden. Sorry to hear about your encounter with a tree stump. Sounds like you may have indeed sheared a bolt/pin/shaft key or damaged the engagement clutch for the mower. 

You will have to troubleshoot. You might try slowly turning the engine/drive train over AFTER you disconnect and remove the sparkplug. Removing the spark plug will not only make it much easier to turnover the drive train but it will be MUCH SAFER ensuring the engine cannot inadvertently start. 

Doing this may help you find exactly where the break or slippage is occurring in the mower drive train. I am not familiar with this particular mower. Is it belt or shaft driven?


----------



## RJames81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey U ******* - The bolt was my first guess shortly after it happened, because I'd taken it off for sharpening a few times. Even went to adding a little JB weld to it before tightening. It cut for about 10 minutes.
You're right though, if it is a pin somewhere that did what it is supposed to do, I'd rather be fishing for that than looking for a deep hole to push it in.
Perhaps not the best time to vent about the biggest weight on my chest, but with the long day to day & 1/2 it takes to cut this yard with this mower leaves me with a lot of time to think. Appreciate the advice and the kind words.


----------



## RJames81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Turnbo Hollow! Grew up in McEwen/Bold Springs. Drove thru Linden many times, kinda like most folks say about McEwen. More people would stay longer if they'd put in a stop light.
It's belt driven, new belt. Early seventies model, like me. I'd love it if it were just some pin that broke, that is if I could just find it and get to it. Doesn't sound hard, but haven't seen a manual anywhere for a Comet.
The method sounds good to me. On this model the deck is suspended by a few links of chain on each side, so it might be easier take off the deck to fix if the break / pin is way up there.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I want to think there might be a key under the pulley. I have 2 snanppers here, (mid '80's models) 1 was my late Dads, 1 my late great Uncle's that I used to mow both his and my yard with. Haven't used them in about 6 years. My Dad got to the point he couldn't ride so I was spending 6 to 7 hours mowing the 2 yards with the 32" (I think) cut. We went & got us a Dixon 36" zero-turn, the first time it took me 3 hours to mow both yards.
I love the time that machine saves!!


----------



## RJames81 (Nov 2, 2009)

That'll be the first place I'll check. Makes sense that something small like that wouldn't change that much in design, but happy it's that way with yours - sounds easiest to start pulley-side rather than underneath. Hope to graduate to something like yours someday.

Thanks.


----------

